# Audio Tag 85/DivX 5.5



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, I am new at this forum thing so bare with me... I have had DivX 5.5 since it was released and I have never had any problems with it but I tried to play a video file recently (ep of Buffy the Vampire Slayer) and it would not play. The error message I was given said that the file contained audio data that my divx player did not support (tag 85) and that I needed to dl a codec to allow it read the unknown audio data... so, like a good little girl who is trying to get the hang of this, I googled audio data: tag 85 and read a bazillion forum posts of people having the same problem and did everything they were all advised to do and, none of it helped. I have dled and installed almost every codec known to man and none of it has fixed the problem. I have since uninstalled all of those codecs and deleted them all because I didn't want them taking up my precious space... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE... anyone tell me what codec I need... the only difference I saw between my post and previous posts on this matter was that they were all referring to divx 2.2 and I am using 5.5... don't know if that makes a difference or not. I would gladly kiss the person who can fix this for me (or say thank you if the latter is a little forward for your taste)... thank you so much to the genius who can help me. BTW, if your suggestion is Nimo, I have tried that SOOO many times already... but thank you. Sincerely, "sleepless in seattle" JUST KIDDING... ~jill


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Miss Sleepless in seattle jill 

Please download a program called gspot (should be the first link for google search, at work so it'd be best if i don't do that search ^.^) should be able to load up that video in it and it will output what it was encoded with. Please post that information and we can go from there to get it to work 

Also, immediately uninstall nimo. Its basically recognized as the worst set of codecs known to man ^.^;; http://athos.leffe.dnsalias.com/ <--this is a far better alternative if you want to have a all in one package.


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

tsunman,
Thank you SO much for giving me a real place to start. It'll take me a little bit to get that done but as soon as I do, I'll let you know what i find out. Thank so much! Talk to you soon... jill


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

I might have to log out of the computer in a few minutes so i'll check before i have to go, then i'll check about 9:30-10pm pacific again so don't fret if i don't respond quickly


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

tsunman - 
Ok, being a novice, I hope this is the information you were looking for: I dled and installed gspot (wonderful piece of software btw!  ) and uploaded the video file... these were the results: video: 3 compatible codecs installed (duh), audio: no compatible codec installed (also duh) clicked for more details and this is what it said:

Audio Format:
Code: 0x0055
Name: WAVE_FORMAT_MPEGLAYER3 (MP3)
Vendor: ISO/MPEG

Gspot was unable to find an audio codec which will decompress this format. 

DirectShow was also able to find a codec to render it - the sound for this media clip should work fine.

See the DirectShow Render details for more info. 

Then, in the DirectShow Render, these were the details:

DirectShow partially succeeded to play file. The actual text of the error or warning is:

0x00040242: VFW_S_PARTIAL_RENDER - Some of the streams in this movie are in an unsupported format.

The following combination of filters were used:

{C:\Documents and Sett..-.. x 19 - Sanctuary.avi} (Video Source)
{AVI Splitter} (Video Splitter)
{DivXAntiFreeze} (Video Pre-processor)
{DivX Decoder Filter} (Video Decoder)
{Video Renderer} (Video Renderer)

 

Now, I am not sure how to read all of this. I understand some of it but it gets a little hazy in places so your help (again) would be appreciated. LOL If this is not the information you need, it seems you know this software well enough to know what i left out that you do need so, just let me know and I will provide it for you. Thanks so much for all of your help. BTW, I had unistalled nimo a while ago because it seemed pretty useless and heaped up with spyware but thanks for the warning all the same.  

Holding my breath for your genius...  (this is me turning blue because i'm holding my breath... ok, I know, it was lame)... jill


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

hmm not entirely sure, I'll have to look from home, do try that ffdshow package.

ffdshow-20040629.exe 29-jun-2004 14:50 1.7M <--that particular one.

If you want information about that codec package you can find it here http://ffdshow.sourceforge.net/tikiwiki/tiki-view_articles.php . I've never had anything not work with it, so it should work. Also no spyware in it . I'll search later if that doesn't work(as with most windows installs of stuff a reboot wouldn't be a bad idea before you try and play the file)


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks... I'll try that. And let me know what you find out once you get home. Thanks so much ~jill


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

tsunman,
Well, i downloaded the package and it did not work. this is interesting though. I was also trying to get the same file to play in my windows media player (windows xp) and it would not play there either (video or audio)... always gave an error message. after I downloaded that codec package the media player would then play the video but not the audio... same as the divx player now... very weird... so, apparantly whatever video codec media player needed it now has from that package but they are both still lacking the correct audio codec... alas, I am at a loss. do you have any other codec suggestions? 

appreciating your patient help...  

jill


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Not a problem. I did some searching around and have come up with a possibility. You could possibly have NO MP3 codecs installed on your system. So lets journey down the path of codecs again! http://www.free-codecs.com/Audio_Codecs.htm visit there and grab the MPEG Layer-3 Codec. We can try that and cross our fingers *crosses mine now, and tosses the toes in for good measure too * that it'll work, you can reload the file in gspot after you install the codec, and hopefully it will show it as available. Gomen, about the delay.


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

tsunman,
You are the GREATEST person in the WHOLE world! I did as you suggested and it took care of the problem in divx player! Yea! This is a little odd though... before installed the mpeg coded, the file would play in media player video but no audio (as I mentioned before). Now, after installation, it will play audio but not video (in media player). As I said though, it works fine in divx player so I'm not really concerned about the media player because as long as I can see it and hear it in one of my players then I don't care. LOL If you happen to know why it did that in media player I would be interested to know but, don't fret over it or anything. LOL THANK YOU so much for helping to get this fixed! I am so excited to see this Buffy ep now! LOL ********BIG KISS****** (as earlier promised to my knight)  Thank you, thank you, thank you. If you ever want to just chat or whatever my yahoo id is: scully40800 and my AIM and MSN are both just: scully408. Drop me a line! THANK YOU again!

now sleeping in seattle, jill


----------



## tsunam (Sep 14, 2003)

Glad i could be of help *blushs at the kiss* ^.^;;

just glad you can watch your buffy episode.


----------



## scully40800 (Jul 9, 2004)

tsunman,
well, I am having yet another codec issue. I posted a new thread. this one is about a video codec. you can either look at that thread (also posted in all other software) or I can explain it here. let me know what is easier. thanks again.

once again sleepless in seattle, 

jill


----------



## gcollyer (Jan 27, 2005)

ok 

I use windows xp and have media player 10 and divx and realplayer,
im still getting tag 85 errors, i have downloaded the audio codecs i think i need and i have used gspot on the file, as far as it is concenred i have 4 suitable video drivers and 3 suitable audo drivers so there should be no problem yet still i get tag 85 errors in divx player its like its not looking for or finding the codecs i have installed on the pc.. 

any help greatly appreciated.


----------

